# Are service bulletins listed For Altimas in this Forum?



## rwba (May 13, 2010)

I'm looking for a service bulletin for either the CVT, accelerator, or computer for the CVT. There is a noticable 'drag' in power from 20-45 mph. I've only had my 08 for about a month, and I thought it was just me. I just don't believe that it is intentional. It also jumps slightly within that speed. Anyone have any help??


----------



## JunseiMotors (Jun 1, 2010)

the cvt trans can make it feel like its sluggish. there is no specific TSBs but you can always call in your VIN # to your local dealership and then can check Nissan Service COMM for any recalls that havnt been done to your vehicle. What year and model Altima do you have?

:tmi:


----------

